# Well went dry. now low pressure



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Went dry while wife was in shower. D'OH!! So, I shut it down and we left for Memorial Day BBQ. When we got home, we had a little water. Shut down pump before bed and had 32 psi. Woke up and still had 32 psi. No leaks, right? Ran water to test drop and it dropped to 22psi and that's where it stayed. After closing faucets, it never pumped past 22. Bad pump? Bad control? It was 30/50. Also, we had a lightening strike recently. OKgo


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe pressure switch is bad. Open cover and make sure all the wires are connected and not corroded.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Bad pressure switch probably. You have a shallow well? Had much rain where you are?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

How do u know if the well went dry?? Are you drawing amps? If so, sounds like broken pump shaft or pump housing cracked below check valve.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

When was this installed. Could be a hole between pump and pressure tank.

No leaks you say. So you have no check valve at pressure tank.?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> When was this installed. Could be a hole between pump and pressure tank.
> 
> No leaks you say. So you have no check valve at pressure tank.?


Check valve at pressure tank not allowed here.. only at the pump.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Check the 1/4 brass nipple off pressure switch might be gummed up. If so replace switch and nipple. Take the well cap off and drop a small pebble in it and count how long it takes it hit water. Check amps


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Shaft in pump may have broke causing some of the stages to not pump. Never saw it happen, but heard some talking about it


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

If it held 32 psi overnight then you don't have a leak. Either the pressure switch, or the capacitor in the control box got fried due to the lightning strike. Those boxes get fried all time after a storm. If you have a control box then its a 3 wire pump. Pain in the ass those are.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

It is a three wire. The well guy is coming to check it out in the morning. Here's hoping its not a new pump.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Plumbersteve said:


> It is a three wire. The well guy is coming to check it out in the morning. Here's hoping its not a new pump.


The control box does a good job protecting the pump from surges like lightning strikes, although I'm not sure if you would be pumping at all if its smoked. I haven't messed with one since the '90s. Now its just jet pumps cause of all the shallow wells where I live.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> It is a three wire. The well guy is coming to check it out in the morning. Here's hoping its not a new pump.


If its the pump.. ask to switch over to 220v 2 wires pump system.. easy to do


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Will you be there when the well guy there? And have your phone connected to the Zone ready?? Lol


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

DINGDINGDING. 420 wins. Capacitor was shot. Probably from lightning strike. $200 bucks sure beats $2000!!!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Plumbersteve said:


> DINGDINGDING. 420 wins. Capacitor was shot. Probably from lightning strike. $200 bucks sure beats $2000!!!


Maybe this would interest some ...

http://www.franklin-electric.com/aim-manual.aspx


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Plumbersteve said:


> DINGDINGDING. 420 wins. Capacitor was shot. Probably from lightning strike. $200 bucks sure beats $2000!!!


Even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

James420 said:


> Even a broken clock is right twice a day.


Not unless its a 24v clock..


----------

